# Avis aux utilisateur de G3 beige



## macinside (10 Mars 2004)

ceci concerne tout les posts autours des G3 beige (les G3 blanc/bleu et iMac ne sont pas concerné), apple viens de rentre cette machine obsoléte et n'assura donc plus aucun support (assistance ET maintenance) sur ces machines, a partir du mois d'avril toutes sujets sur ces machines iront donc dans Jurassic Mac






[edit du 24/02/05] toutes les machines listé ici ne sont plus supporté par Apple merci de posté vos questions dans Jurassic Mac [/edit du 24/02/05]


----------



## Joachim du Balay (11 Mars 2004)

bof...ça faisait déjà un moment qu'on se contentait des forums McG, McB et autres sites xlr8  pour résoudre les pb des G3 beiges... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       par contre, ça donne un coup de vieux de passer dans la rubrique "jurassic mac"...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2004)

normal, la machine va feter ses 7 ans


----------



## kertruc (11 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ceci concerne tout les posts autours des G3 beige (les G3 blanc/bleu et iMac ne sont pas concerné), apple viens de rentre cette machine obsoléte et n'assura donc plus aucun support (assistance ET maintenance) sur ces machines, a partir du mois d'avril toutes sujets sur ces machines iront donc dans Jurassic Mac



Ça fout un coup de vieux...
Les G3 beiges dans Jurassic...

Quand les G5 seront en Jurassic, je pleure...


----------



## JB (11 Mars 2004)

Ca sera bientôt le tour de mon WallStreet alors...


----------



## MarcMame (11 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ceci concerne tout les posts autours des G3 beige (les G3 blanc/bleu et iMac ne sont pas concerné), apple viens de rentre cette machine obsoléte et n'assura donc plus aucun support (assistance ET maintenance) sur ces machines, a partir du mois d'avril toutes sujets sur ces machines iront donc dans Jurassic Mac


Est-il possible de savoir d'où vient cette information ? Y-a-t-il une source officielle ?


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2004)

d'un tech-note apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais elle est pass accessible a tous)


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2004)

Ce que je trouve étrange, c'est que d'après ce que je sais, la legislation Française impose aux constructeurs (de quoique se soit) de fournir support, piéces et main d'oeuvre pour tout produit vendu en France pendant une période *minimale* de 10 ans à compter du jour de la commercialisation dans le pays. Ce qui voudrait dire que les G3 beiges doivent pouvoir être réparé par Apple à quiconque le demande jusqu'à fin 2007 au minimum.

Est ce que cette note ne concernerait pas d'autres pays que le notre par hasard ? Dans le cas contraire, cela constiturait une infraction caractérisée.


----------



## demougin (12 Mars 2004)

cette période de 10 ans, c'est pour les voitures automobiles, pas pour nos bécanes...


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2004)

Z'êtes sur de ça ? Je m'serais gourré  ? (ça serait pas la 1ère fois !)


----------



## raphael54 (12 Mai 2004)

10 ans pour un ordinateur, y'a belle lurette que bill gates et le fabriquant pc serait en faillite : je rappelle ici qu'une enquete recente de 60 millions de consomateur que la durée de vie moyenne d'un ordi dans un foyer est de 6 ans et comme la plupart des foyers français sont équipés de PC...cela en dit long  OUOUOUOUOU


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mai 2004)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> je rappelle ici qu'une enquete recente de 60 millions de consomateur que la durée de vie moyenne d'un ordi dans un foyer est de 6 ans


Quel rapport avec la choucroute ? On te parle obligation légale et tu réponds sondage et moyenne nationale...


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que cette note ne concernerait pas d'autres pays que le notre par hasard ? Dans le cas contraire, cela constiturait une infraction caractérisée.



qui aujourd'hui aurait l'idée de faire réparer un ordinateur acheter il y a 10 ans ?


----------



## Claude number X (21 Mai 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve étrange, c'est que d'après ce que je sais, la legislation Française impose aux constructeurs (de quoique se soit) de fournir support, piéces et main d'oeuvre pour tout produit vendu en France pendant une période *minimale* de 10 ans à compter du jour de la commercialisation dans le pays. Ce qui voudrait dire que les G3 beiges doivent pouvoir être réparé par Apple à quiconque le demande jusqu'à fin 2007 au minimum.
> 
> Est ce que cette note ne concernerait pas d'autres pays que le notre par hasard ? Dans le cas contraire, cela constiturait une infraction caractérisée.



Je ne suis pas juriste ni militant de 60 millions de consomateurs. Il m'avait pourtant également semblé que cette la lois des 10 ans s'appliquait aux produits de type TV/HiFi/électroménager/multimédia mais on est peut-être 2 à avoir mal compris. Ou ai-je lu ça ou qui m'en a parlé, je ne m'en rappelle malheureusement plus .


----------



## demougin (22 Mai 2004)

je crois que l'obligation de 10 ans ne concerne que l'automobile


----------



## OSXBEST31 (10 Juin 2004)

Dur d etre relegue dans jurassic mac , mais le G3 beige reste l une des plus belles machines
de la pomme et surtout l une des plus fiables


----------



## Observor (11 Juin 2004)

Merci pour l'annonce qui nous ramène à la réalité du temps qui passe (plus vite qu'on ne pense). 
En réseau Ethernet avec des machines sur MacOSX et airport, mon G3 Beige, encore sous OS 8.5, fonctionne bien et ne pose aucun problème. 
En cas de panne irréparable, je l'envoie à la casse et continue sur les machines plus récentes. Ceci avec le désagrément de me voir avec un tas d'accessoires (scanner, scanner dias, DVD Ram, graveur CD) inutilisables à cause de leur connectique.
Y-a-t-il un accessoire qui permet de transformer les "broches" en USB ou autre connection plus récente?


----------



## dbr22 (7 Octobre 2004)

En cas de panne irréparable, je l'envoie à la casse et continue sur les machines plus récentes. Ceci avec le désagrément de me voir avec un tas d'accessoires (scanner, scanner dias, DVD Ram, graveur CD) inutilisables à cause de leur connectique.
Y-a-t-il un accessoire qui permet de transformer les "broches" en USB ou autre connection plus récente?[/QUOTE]


bonjour , 
je suis interesse par cette question 
as-tu eu des reponses ?
merci


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

Ben je crois qu'il existe un adaptateur keyspan série -> USB qui était "donné" avec quark xpress à la sortie des G4 tout USB  (sur les G3 B&B il y avait un port série je crois).

Voilà voilà

c'est par ici


----------



## Salmanazar8 (14 Octobre 2004)

quant est il du SE ?


----------



## madlen (20 Novembre 2004)

Ben snif alors! Moi j'en ai encore un 333mhz a la cave que j'utilise des fois pour les vieille video, car j'ai une bonne carte video a l'ancienne dessu et un lecteur zip.

prions pour qu'il tienne bon, sinon j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec
trop bien le mac;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal, la machine va feter ses 7 ans



Ben ... Normalement, c'est l'age de raison, pas celui de la retraite


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois qu'il existe un adaptateur keyspan série -> USB qui était "donné" avec quark xpress à la sortie des G4 tout USB  (sur les G3 B&B il y avait un port série je crois).
> 
> Voilà voilà
> 
> c'est par ici



Yeees ! meme qu'il marche au poil (je l'utilise pour ,synchroniser mon vieux Palm IIIx sous Mac OS X), le seul blème, c'est qu'à ma connaissance, il n'existe qu'en USB/Série PC (prise série DB9) faut donc avoir, pour les périfs Mac un adaptateur série Mini DIN8/DB9 en plus.

J'ai vu aussi quelque part (mais ou   ) un adaptateur USB/ADB, et je sais qu'il en existe USB/SCSI, mais là, le problème, c'est les pilotes, il faut avoir le pilote SCSI du matériel, sous Mac OS X, c'est ficelle à trouver. A réserver aux périfs sans pilotes spécifiques donc (genre disques durs peut être).


----------

